# Questions about my kune kune pigs



## Jillybean (Feb 14, 2013)

I LOVE my sweet kune kune pigs! They are such an entertaining addition to our little farm!! I bought a male and female baby and they will be turning 6 months old in a month. They have gotten so attached to each other I don't know if I can separate them successfully. My boy is a magician and can get out of just about anything. He is very happy right now and content to stay in his pasture with his girl and goat friends. 
I don't want her bred too early. I figure my options are to try and separate them with very good sturdy fencing and put one goat with each of them or to get another male and female so they have another buddy of the same gender. 
Does anyone have any other suggestions? 
Thank you!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Get another female and put the goats with the male in another pen and the girls in the other


----------



## Jillybean (Feb 14, 2013)

Why didn't I think of that  now I feel kinda silly


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

It's alright lol we all do that!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I wouldn't keep the goats and the pigs together. Goats hate pigs, and pigs are really mean to goats. I would get another sow and a gilt for buddies so you can separate genders.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

What about an electric fence?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I second the hot fence and no goats and pigs together. According to a gal that lives by me kunes are more laid back but even then they get nasty during feeding time. Add in sharp teeth and I wouldn't risk it. Also as someone's who's pig just realized he is a boy and what he does to his water trough and I am very happy he isn't around any other animals.
My pair were pretty attached and I felt bad when I had to separate but neither one really seems to care. They are close to each other but still apart.
The pigs should really respect the hot fence. We had a sow that got bred by a wild pig and those babies we had a hard time keeping them penned. My dad put up one strand of wire and once they realized what it did they didn't go near it again


----------



## Jillybean (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. One reason I got the kune kune pigs is because they are so docile and I was told they are okay with other livestock. While their relationship was a little rocky at first, they love each other now. My male likes to itch all of them and they all enjoy it. I free feed hay and have a descent size pasture, so there isn't much in the way of fighting for food.
But...I will take your warning seriously and be very careful. It's really good to know others don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Jellybelly (Jun 12, 2019)

Jillybean said:


> Thanks for all the replies. One reason I got the kune kune pigs is because they are so docile and I was told they are okay with other livestock. While their relationship was a little rocky at first, they love each other now. My male likes to itch all of them and they all enjoy it. I free feed hay and have a descent size pasture, so there isn't much in the way of fighting for food.
> But...I will take your warning seriously and be very careful. It's really good to know others don't think it's a good idea.


We let our kunekunes, goats, chickens, and pryenees all run together. Pigs and goats dont get fed in the same place though. Pigs 1 side of the barn and goats in another. At first it was a pain but after everyone figured it out it's not bad now. You can do it just keep an eye on them to see how they interact at first.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@Jellybelly this is a very old post. 2017 
This new forum set up makes it confusing to know what current and what old. 😉


----------

